

Job ad seeks 'mediocre' developers - gaius
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/30/mediocre_devlopers_wanted/

======
codgercoder
I think I might have said "capable" programmers. Using a common metaphor, a
show needs "roadies" as well as "rockstars".

